# question about sheds...



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

i remember seeing a picture on here a few years back of a traingle-shaped rig for collecting antler sheds. i know i am waayyy to early, but want to get the posts in ASAP (before the ground is frozen) and add the wire later. like in february. my questions are
as follows: is there a danger of putting wire on too soon (entagling a deer's antlers)? what width should the "base" of the triangle be? i was thinking 13" or so for the whitetails here in Southeast PA, when should i begin baiting the thing? finally, what bait do you suggest- is cracked corn okay? appreciate any help/advice you can provide. thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it is inhumane to do that to deer, they might get tangled up and rip their antlers out. They are stressed out enough at the end of the year from deer hunting pressure and the rut. Don't get me wrong i like to find a shed every once and awhile, but let nature take is course and find them as they lay. It's more fun that way. You can put out some food to keep them in the area but you don't need a device to take them.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

:withstupid:
Just get out and pound some ground. Much more rewarding. Just make sure to wait until after weather has released its icy grip so you don't stress deer that way either.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

i already pound lots of ground... so i will just keep at it the old school way.
sounds like the other idea is just not worth the potential risk to the deer. thanks for the input!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

You really need to be carefull with anything that may have straps, wire or bungee's involved, both from a physical and legal standpoint.

Heres an idea that really works for me.
Three alfalfa bales. Place two length ways about 18 inches apart. Third bale goes across one end of the two bales. Poar corn in the hollow of the bales. Bucks come for corn and work thier antlers on the bales. This is safe and humane. Antlers will not get broken off and the deer can eat all thats there.


----------

